# Why am I never this lucky?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:greenammocan: :idea:

[Video] Mom places online order at Toys "R" Us, gets 800 rounds of 9mm - The Gun Feed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It'd be nice and get even luckier with 800 rounds of .308. That's the round that has been costing me a lot, lately.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

we'd once ordered a bumper for a 5 TON DUMP and got an 81mm Mortar barrel. our BMO said we needed to reorder the bumper then asked If I'd like to go to the range with him to check this thing out before he turned it in.

Life used to be much simplier


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Free ammo,even since it's S&B hell,I'd keep it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For us this is a great windfall but for gun grabbers it's an even greater windfall. They can use this to further there cause.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> For us this is a great windfall but for gun grabbers it's an even greater windfall. They can use this to further there cause.


I agree that it could be used if the morons caught wind of it, but I wish it happened to me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I delegate things - I would have assigned my 2 year old the task of writing and mailing a letter to see what they wanted us to do.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> It'd be nice and get even luckier with 800 rounds of .308. That's the round that has been costing me a lot, lately.


Start reloading. I was in the ammo isle a few weeks ago and a guy whistled when he saw the price on a box of 7mm magnum which is a popular round around here ($65 for 20 shells). I also suggested that he take up reloading.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Reloading is the only way to go. But I seem to be buying extra firearms in the popular reloading calibers. I can reload 223 very cheap. And 308 is not bad either. So now I have 5 guns in each of those calibers. So you can hope for luck or just reload and then your cost per round is lower and you can shoot more often. But beware, if it is cheaper to shoot a certain caliber. You might make excuses to buy more guns in those calibers. 

Just like me.


----------

